# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Bileta avioni nga USA- Tirane

## Bena74

Per ju qe jetoni ne USA , po perpiqem te bleje 3 bileta nga Houston per ne Tirane per nga vera. Por cmimet skandaloze kete viti.
A di ndonjeri ndonje agjenci qe ka bileta me cmime te leverdisshme??

----------


## BlueBaron

Shiko online !!!


Shpesh kursen komisionin e agjensise ...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Me te degjuar e kam ... British i kishte shume te mira sivjet. Sidomos nga maji... nuk e di per vere.

----------


## Bena74

Online po shikoj po me te lire se $ 1460 spo gjej.
Po dini ndonje website ma shkruani. FLM

----------


## D&G Feminine

Per vere nga Houston me duket normal ai cmim. I ke marre me lire se aq here tjeter?

Provo momondo.com

Ose po deshe agjenci do te sugjeroja Adriatic Travel NYC.

----------


## Bena74

vjet ne vere i gjeta me 1300

----------


## Bena74

Po kjo agjencia a ka ndonje website apo tel?

----------


## D&G Feminine

718-456-2250

Zakonisht aq i ke nga NYC ne vere.

----------


## Bena74

Faleminderit , Prandaj po perpiqem ti pres pak me heret se me duhen 3 bileta.

----------


## loneeagle

> Online po shikoj po me te lire se $ 1460 spo gjej.
> Po dini ndonje website ma shkruani. FLM


shume lire e ke kapur per nga tx nga ny -tirane prinderit e mi e gjeten $1400 vitin e kaluar, kurse tezja nga houston -nj-london-tr i shkoj rreth $1500 afersisht sa ty.

----------


## Bena74

Varet dhe sa perpara e pret bileten. Po prite ne minuten e fundit kushton me shume.
Une zakonisht mundohem ti pres nja 3-4 muaj perpara.

----------


## BlueBaron

Hudhi nje sy Alitalia.com

Se ç'bejne ndonjehere oferta te tipit Milano - NY me nga 500/600 €uro vajtje ardhje. 

Edhe Lufthansa me duket se kishte oferta, pasi me sollen nje mail para disa diteve. Por jane "news" qe nuk me interesojne dhe nuk i lexova me vemndje.

----------


## benseven11

Provoje te shkosh me ndonje avion bombardus B52 lol
paguan 300 $ lol.

----------


## Bena74

Qfare jane keto avionat bombardues........

----------


## USA NR1

> Qfare jane keto avionat bombardues........


hahaha .......................B52 lol

----------


## mia@

> Provoje te shkosh me ndonje avion bombardus B52 lol
> paguan 300 $ lol.


Kam degjuar qe edhe e kane bere.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## the admiral

www.skyscanner.com shiko ketu, memorizo fluturimet qe te interesojne, por prenotimet duhen bere gjithmone tek faqja e kompanise ajrore...
te gjithe fluturimet e linjes eshte me mire te blihen online tek faqja e kompanise. 
ne agjensi duhet shkuar vetem per fluturime charter te cilet nuk mund te blihen online. nuk e di nese ka fluturime charter nga USA ne europe...

p.s. ne cilin muaj do udhetoje dhe sa dite do qendroje ne shqiperi?

----------


## Bena74

po une them te shkoje nga qershori

----------


## white_snake

Bena, tre muajt e veres (qershor, korrik, gusht....sidomos gushti) jane lemeri.
Nuk i di si varjojne cmimet nga USA, por ketu tek une gjate periudhes se veres dhe pushimeve te fundvitit ngrihet cmimi i biletave me te pakten 50%-60% edhe nqs i rezervon 6muaj heret.

Zakonisht cmimet me te mira dalin nga comparisson websites (i.e. www.gocompare.com) nuk e di ne i perdorni keto lloj webfaqe ne USA

----------


## Bena74

I kam compare sa me sthuhet me poshte 1460 sbehet fjala. Do ta provoj edhe kete gocompare njehere. FLM

----------

